# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Наличие Mail.RU Agent снижает безопасность ПК?

## Trotil

Не нашел подходящего раздела, пусть будет здесь.

http://diary.ru/~benten/?comments&po...0246303&from=0

Несколько затянувшая дискуссия, пока без особого консенсуса.

Ряд товарищей утверждает, что установка Mail.RU Agent способствует начальному заражению компа вредоносными программами.

Другой ряд товарищей (в т.ч. и я) пытается опровергнуть такую теорию или подтвердить такую версию не только на словах.

Что думаете Вы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

Ну незнаю, я вообще отношусь критически, к такого рода программам...

----------


## Vinni

Перепуганный ламер катит необоснованную бочку
Точнее так: с её помощью пользователю наверняка можно прислать файл, в т.ч. зловред (но то же самое можно в большинстве мессенджеров, почтовых систем и т.п.). А дальше уже дело пользователя.




> я в качестве эксперимента решил не ставить себе на новый комп ни антивируса, ни файерволла и с несколько месяцев живу без них. В качестве защиты - инстинкт самосохранения + браузер FireFox с Nosсript


Аналогично. Правда есть ДрВеб, но улов у него нулевой (не считая целенаправленных проверок, инициированных мною)

Удивило сообщение DDD о разрешённом использовании агента в налоговых... Метлой гнал бы... Я в свох сетях его или уже запретил или в процессе. Для внутреннего общения пользую джаббер с собственным сервером.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

P.S. Хотя заголовок "Наличие Mail.RU Agent снижает безопасность ПК" по сути верен. Но это относится к любой программе, устанавливающей соединения (особенно "внешние").

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну незнаю, я вообще отношусь критически, к такого рода программам...


Аналогично - у меня в сети строжайше запрещены разные QIP, ICQ, Mail.RU Agent ... это действительно страшная дыра в защите, так как:
1. Корпоративная почта достаточно легко защищается 1-2 антивирусами и кучей разных фильтров и контролей. У нас например последние опыты системщиков с почтой задавили 99.9% спама и 99.999% вирусов, без спама в частности даже скучно теперь  :Smiley:  А разные агенты и пейджеры контролировать намного сложнее, т.е. очень трудно в частности отследить, с кам переписывается юзер, что и от кого он получает. Следовательно, юзер может неподконтрольно "слить" информацию и затащить что-то зловредное. При этом сам то пейжер или тот-же Mail.RU Agent непричем - тут 95% человеческого фактора
2. Практика показывает, что все производстсвенные вопросы можно решить используя почту и корпоративные системы документооборота. Средства мнгновенного обмена применяются в основном для трепа
3. В случае обнаружения "дыр" в пейджерах для админа возникает дополнительная головная боль - следить за их обновлением, правильностью настроек и т.п.
4. Извстна масса вирусов, применяющих тот-же Mail.RU Agent и его базы контактов для саморассылки (вспомним ту-же "диструктивную рекламу" в качестве примера)
Правда, в некоторых конторах этого не совсем четко понимают, или идут на поводу у юзеров, мотивирующих надобность этих самых пейджеров для работы

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Аналогично - у меня в сети строжайше запрещены разные QIP, ICQ, Mail.RU Agent ...


а у нас разрешенны  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
по поводу защиты, ещё когда я поинтересовалась нет ли чего антивирусного понадежней нортона мне айтишник объяснил что антивирус вообще только для вида, так как без админских прав ничего все равно не установится  :Huh:  
учитывая что народу на фирме много, аська правда спасает... можно быстро обсудить что-то... ну и поболтать тоже (это святое)...
у всех почти поголовно квип стоит... выпросила себе миранду... имею все радости жизни, включая агента  :Cool:

----------


## no pasaran

> Практика показывает, что все производстсвенные вопросы можно решить используя почту и корпоративные системы документооборота. Средства мнгновенного обмена применяются в основном для трепа
> Правда, в некоторых конторах этого не совсем четко понимают, или идут на поводу у юзеров, мотивирующих надобность этих самых пейджеров для работы


Полностью с Вами согласен.

----------


## Vinni

> А разные агенты и пейджеры контролировать намного сложнее, т.е. очень трудно в частности отследить, с кам переписывается юзер, что и от кого он получает. Следовательно, юзер может неподконтрольно "слить" информацию и затащить что-то зловредное.


В случае с Jabber-ом на собственном сервере это не так, там весь обмен (в т.ч. с внешними абонентами) идёт через сервер, на сервере можно включить лог, в клиенты и серверы интегрирован SSL.

----------


## Trotil

> P.S. Хотя заголовок "Наличие Mail.RU Agent снижает безопасность ПК" по сути верен. Но это относится к любой программе, устанавливающей соединения (особенно "внешние").


Как доверенное сетевое приложение - да.

Остальные аргументы, которые можно привести, больше относятся ИБ самой компании, нежели к безопасности ПК пользователя.

----------


## Vinni

> Как доверенное сетевое приложение - да.


Если не сложно, раскройте Ваше понимание термина "доверенное".

----------


## Trotil

> Если не сложно, раскройте Ваше понимание термина "доверенное".


Разрешенное персональным фаерволлом приложение. Я в этом контексте.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а у нас разрешенны 
> по поводу защиты, ещё когда я поинтересовалась нет ли чего антивирусного понадежней нортона мне айтишник объяснил что антивирус вообще только для вида, так как без админских прав ничего все равно не установится  
> учитывая что народу на фирме много, аська правда спасает... можно быстро обсудить что-то... ну и поболтать тоже (это святое)...
> у всех почти поголовно квип стоит... выпросила себе миранду... имею все радости жизни, включая агента


Айтишник видимо необстрелянный  :Smiley:  Имея юзеровские права можно отправить любой документ куда угодно по той-же ICQ и админ знать об этом не будет ... И вот когда какой-нибудь совершенно секретный документ (с точки зрения компании конечно) опубликует какая-нибудь "Пионерская правда" или заполучат конкуренты (и это всплывет), вот тогда начнется борьба с каналами утечки  :Smiley:  ... и пойдет опечатывание системников, глушение USB портов, деинсталляци и блокировка всех средств коммуникации кроме корпоративной почты и т.п. 
Но тут все очень сильно зависит от того, есть ли у конторы что-то секретное или нет. Обычно всегда есть - по закону например персональные данные сотрудников являются закрытой информацией ... а если (хотя-бы виртуально на бумаге) гостайна, то это еще смешнее - для работы с ней нужен особый отдел, допуски к гостайне и доплата тем, кто ее бережет. В крупных фирмах есть политика ИБ, положение о коммерческой тайне, положение о защите информации и куча грозных бумажек, согласно которым ИТ структуры должны обеспечивать безопасность

----------


## Vinni

> Разрешенное персональным фаерволлом приложение. Я в этом контексте.


Но это же очевидно и оно предполагалось. Иначе как же оно работать то будет?  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Айтишник видимо необстрелянный  Имея юзеровские права можно отправить любой документ куда угодно по той-же ICQ и админ знать об этом не будет ... И вот когда какой-нибудь совершенно секретный документ (с точки зрения компании конечно) опубликует какая-нибудь "Пионерская правда" или заполучат конкуренты (и это всплывет), вот тогда начнется борьба с каналами утечки  ... и пойдет опечатывание системников, глушение USB портов, деинсталляци и блокировка всех средств коммуникации кроме корпоративной почты и т.п. 
> Но тут все очень сильно зависит от того, есть ли у конторы что-то секретное или нет. Обычно всегда есть - по закону например персональные данные сотрудников являются закрытой информацией ... а если (хотя-бы виртуально на бумаге) гостайна, то это еще смешнее - для работы с ней нужен особый отдел, допуски к гостайне и доплата тем, кто ее бережет. В крупных фирмах есть политика ИБ, положение о коммерческой тайне, положение о защите информации и куча грозных бумажек, согласно которым ИТ структуры должны обеспечивать безопасность



обо всех этих тайнах очень строго сказанно в контракте с каждым сотрудником... видимо подписи под ним достаточно!

_-а правда ваш банк дает кредиты под честное слово?
-да!
- а если не верну?
- раскаиваться будете, когда перед высшим судом предстанете...
- да когда он, это ещё будет...
- если пятого не вернете, шестого предстанете!_

----------


## pig

> 2. Практика показывает, что все производстсвенные вопросы можно решить используя почту и корпоративные системы документооборота. Средства мнгновенного обмена применяются в основном для трепа


У нас есть партнёры-поставщики, где менеджеры в почту не заглядывают неделями. А как заглянут, пишут в ответ на любой запрос номер аськи. Утрирую, конечно  :Smiley: , но общее настроение таково.

----------


## Quazar

У меня в АВАСТе стоит провайдер "Мгновенные сообщения". Не подскажити, фильтрует ли он их вообще? И фильтрует ли он qip' овские сообщения (просто их нету в списке в настройках)?

----------


## psw

Провайдер "Мгновенные сообщения" проверяет не сами сообщения, а файлы, которые могут передаваться, если это разрешено настройками. Поскольку я не собираюсь обмениваться файлами по ICQ, то не знаю, насколько эффективно работает эта функция.

----------


## DVi

В Авасте достаточно интересно реализован перехватч файлов на диске - он проверяет только файлы, обращение к которым производится указанным в настройках Аваста приложением ("провайдером"). Иными словами, если не установлена галка на провайдере "Мгновенные сообщения", то Аваст не будет проверять ни один файл на диске, к которому обращается Ваша аська.
Мягко говоря, это очень спорный механизм перехвата - Вы самостоятельно можете придумать достаточное количество ситуаций, при которых Аваст позволит запуститься известному для него вирусу. Зато он обеспечивает быструю и комфортную работу компьютера.
Трафик аськи Аваст не проверяет.

----------


## Winsent

А Касперский проверяет трафик MRA? По умолчанию точно не следит. Добавил 2041 порт, Касперский стал гонять трафик через себя. Проверяет трафик или только делает вид?

----------


## UFANych

> А Касперский проверяет трафик MRA? По умолчанию точно не следит. Добавил 2041 порт, Касперский стал гонять трафик через себя. Проверяет трафик или только делает вид?


Попробуйте тестовый вирус EICAR получить от кого-нибудь  :Smiley:

----------


## Winsent

> Попробуйте тестовый вирус EICAR получить от кого-нибудь


Получилось как принять через MRA тестовый "вирус" так и отправить. Получается Касперский только через себя стал пропускает трафик MRA, не понимая что передают/отрпавляют...

----------


## Quazar

Галочки в АВАСТЕ стоят везде... имею ввиду список мессенджеров. Тока в этом списке нету QIP. Интресно, можна его добавить туда?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> А Касперский проверяет трафик MRA? По умолчанию точно не следит. Добавил 2041 порт, Касперский стал гонять трафик через себя. Проверяет трафик или только делает вид?


Касперский ловит вирусы в трафике только по протоколам HTTP/POP3/SMTP/IMAP/NNTP и их зашифрованных аналогах. Об этом явно и недвусмысленно написано как в интерфейсе самой программы, так и в ее справочной системе.  Протокол MRA не обрабатывается антивирусом Касперского. Полученный по MRA файл проверяется файловым монитором в момент сохранения на диск либо при обращении к нему любой программы.   P.S. Впрочем, я не знаю ни одного антивируса, который проверял бы трафик MRA.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

А в принципе было бы не плохо если бы проверял.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А в принципе было бы не плохо если бы проверял.


Все неплохо ... но если проверять все недокументированные протоколы (которые могут меняться в любой момент без предупредения), то ... Тут другой момент -с точки зрения защищенности сети ЛВС системы типа Mail.Ru Agent нужно душить на корню, поскольку это система обмена по собственному протоколу. Что запишется в логах скажем проксика ? да ничего, только обмен юзера Пупкина с сервером mail.ru. Что он принял, от кого, когда, что и кому он "слил" - загадка. Посему что с антивирусом, что без антивируса - это здоровенная черная дыра в безопасности.

----------


## Макcим

Есть системы обмена мгновенным сообщениями с документированным протоколом?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Есть системы обмена мгновенным сообщениями с документированным протоколом?


С совсем документированным - нет, протокол ICQ более или менее известен (собственно поэтому и существует QIP и его аналоги). А если смотреть с точки зрения ИБ ЛВС, то любое средство мнгновенной коммуникации начиная с Messanger-а - это "черная дыра" - не ставить же отдельный регистратор, разбирающий его протокол и ведущий логи ...

----------


## XP user

> с точки зрения защищенности сети ЛВС системы типа Mail.Ru Agent нужно душить на корню [...] что с антивирусом, что без антивируса - это здоровенная черная дыра в безопасности.


+1

Paul

----------


## DVi

> Есть системы обмена мгновенным сообщениями с документированным протоколом?


MSN (принципиально не менялся с момента опубликования первой версии) + все открытые протоколы.

----------


## Winsent

> момент сохранения на диск либо при обращении к нему любой программы.   P.S. Впрочем, я не знаю ни одного антивируса, который проверял бы трафик MRA.


Пусть ЛК будет первой по проверки протоколов MRA и Jabber например. За чем ждать конкурентов  :Wink:  Тем более что у Jabber, что у MRA протоколы открыты.

----------


## DVi

Пока не выяснен вопрос, насколько это нужно. В качестве эксперимента KIS8 будет обрабатывает протоколы ICQ и MSN.
Winsent, спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## PavelA

> Есть системы обмена мгновенным сообщениями с документированным протоколом?


Есть еще системы с обменом шифрованными сообщениями, с достаточно документированным протоколом, но не выложенным в Инете. Да, и вряд ли когда его выложат в открытое пользование  :Wink: 
Они не относятся к общедоступным (аське, мирке, мессенджеру и пр.)  и настроены на обмен в отдельно взятой компании.

----------


## no pasaran

Ребята,извините,что немного офф-топ. Хочу спросить:что безопаснее все-таки использовать - QIP, ICQ,Миранду или еще что-то? Где-то читал,что безопаснее "Джаббер",но насколько это верно - тоже не знаю.                                                   P.S. на компьютере установлен КИС 7.

----------


## DVi

Оригинальная ICQ сейчас точно небезопасна. Вчера была опубликована уязвимость ICQ6, от которой пока никто не защищает - ни антивирусы, ни производитель.
Миранда этой уязвимости вроде не подвержена.

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*

"Джаббер" - это один из протоколов, а не программа

----------


## no pasaran

DVi,спасибо  :Smiley:  Дело в том,что я очень редко пользовался мгновенными сообщениями и толком о них практически ничего не знаю. Сейчас возникла необходимость,а я не могу определиться. Хотел просто использовать Скайп,но узнал о нем некоторые негативные вещи. В общем не знаю,чем лучше и безопасней пользоваться. Или лучше вообще отказаться?

----------


## DVi

Я пользуюсь Мирандой.

----------


## no pasaran

Извините за может быть глупый вопрос, ее работу КИС полностью контролирует?

----------


## DVi

КИС контролирует работу Миранды с локальным диском и реестром, а также управляет ее соединениями согласно правил, установленных в сетевом экране КИСа. Специализированная проверка трафика Миранды на вирусы пока не осуществляется. Все принятые файлы Миранда складывает на диск, и их проверяет файловый антивирус.
Конечно, это нельзя назвать полноценным контролем. Полноценным он станет в КИС8, когда к перечисленным мной компонентам (файловый антивирус, проактивная защита, сетевой экран) добавится проверка протоколов ICQ/AIM/MSN и компонент HIPS. Однако Миранда не так сильно распространена, чтобы заинтересовать злоумышленников написать эксплоит именно под эту программу. Поэтому и сейчас ею пользоваться относительно безопасно.

----------


## no pasaran

DVi,благодарю Вас за своевременную и квалифицированную консультацию.Буду следовать Вашим рекомендациям.

----------


## Surfer

Пинчи пишут под все клиенты =)
Пока под Infium не видел, чтобы были, так что имхо он оптимальнее и протоколы разные поддерживает.

----------


## DVi

> Пинчи пишут под все клиенты


Вы имеете в виду, что пинч умеет воровать пароль из Миранды?
Какое отношение это имеет к сетевому эксплоитингу этой Миранды, о возможности которого я разговаривал с *no pasaran*?

----------


## Surfer

Я понимаю что речь шла об атаках извне, однако вероятность этого настолько низка, что говорить о ней вряд ли стоит, куда опаснее атаки изнутри, вроде "стырить пароль" или "поставить бэкдор".
---
А вероятность того, что человека "поимеют" на альтернативных клиентах вообще смехотворна, имхо.
Выбор велик : qip, qip infium, miranda, pidgin, sim и т.д. Каждый выбирает для себя сам какой лучше.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Именно о этом я и говорил.
Тогда о чем мы спорим?

----------


## Nataly-62

А я удалила Mail-агент, потому что в поиске он отображает эл.адреса пользователей - отличная база данных для спамеров.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> А я удалила Mail-агент, потому что в поиске он отображает эл.адреса пользователей - отличная база данных для спамеров.


Поверте, базу данных с практически любого почтового публичного сервера можно вытащить. Майлру не исключение и имея или не имея майлру агента вы не застрахованы что не попадете в базы спамеров! Делается это просто быстро и автоматизированным путем!

----------


## Sevato

Простите из всего сказанного я понял, что майл-агент опасен тем что нечистоплотный юзер может переслать секретную инфу, а как насчет внедрения в комп извне? если это мой комп и я никому ниче не перешлю, но не хотел бы чтобы кто то залез в мой комп без моего ведома.

----------


## Marielito07

Не нужно так категорично относится к этому некторым людям это действительно необходимо для нормальной работы, если есть опасение за принятие не понятных файлов от смутных персон, можно поставить альтернативный мессенджер типа RnQ, который обрезан как только можно, и в нем нет возможности приема файлов!
Единственное что можно получить ссылку на троянца от хорошо знакомого тебе человека хотя сам он об этом не слухом не духом!

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> ...Единственное что можно получить ссылку на троянца от хорошо знакомого тебе человека хотя сам он об этом не слухом не духом!


Да такое бывает с завидной регулярностью... есть так же неплохие функции у некоторых клиентов как отключить прием ссылок.

----------


## BMW

Может совпадение - просто обращались ко мне люди что бы почистить комп от вирусов. И что само интересно у всех стоял Мэйл ру Агент. Я не системный администратор, но в конторе у себя запретил ставить эту заразу. Одна девочка не послушалась потом я парился с её тачкой . Вирусы задолбали. Как снес Агента то всё чистенько  :Smiley:  По поводу интернет пейджеров - просто отключил в QIP передачу и прием файлов через него. И так же запретил ходить по ссылкам которые шлют - типа "посмотри сюда самый развлектельный проект рунета и т.д." Пугаю всех что аську потеряют  :Smiley:  Хотя это и может произойти.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

BMW в вашем случае я бы сказал, что с вероятностью в 99% было именно хождение по присланным ссылкам, а не наличие или отсутствие агента! Народу всегда не терпится поделиться прикольной ссылочкой даже не зависимо от того что при загрузке забавной картинки грузится троянчик. Как показывает практика если у человека стоит несколько мессенджеров то ссылка рассылается всем клиентам всех имеющихся в наличии мессенджеров. Так же не стоит забывать, что есть зверьки которые при присутствии  мессенджера на компе могут рассылать сообщения по списку контактов со ссылкой на зловреда без вашего ведома. Человек же получивший ссылку от своего друга или подруги с удовольствием по ней кликает! Результаты мы видим в разделе помогите  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

BMW добавлю к предыдущему сообщению в что в агенте также ходит немало спама с *инетерсными* ссылками в запросах на авторизацию. 
Опять же это решается запретом на открывание этих ссылок.
у меня каспер нервничает когда я открываю любую ссылку из мессенджера (спрашивает разрешить ли запуск браузера), так что, наверное можно просто запретить переход по ссылкам... и все будет чистенько... особенно если передачу файлов тоже запретить

----------


## Shu_b

> Опять же это решается запретом на открывание этих ссылок.
> у меня каспер нервничает когда я открываю любую ссылку из мессенджера (спрашивает разрешить ли запуск браузера), так что, наверное можно просто запретить переход по ссылкам... и все будет чистенько... особенно если передачу файлов тоже запретить


 :Cheesy:  
Запрет должен быть в голове... вот тогда будет чистенько  :Wink:

----------


## MariFK

Передача и получение файлов, а так же посещение ссылок это полностью осознанные действия. А вот как быть мне, когда у меня комп чистый и защищенный от вторжений и т.п., но моя личная переписка из квипа лежит на чужом столе?!((( Понимаю что это перехват трафика, но что предпринять... я в замешательстве, просто пока ограничила себя в использовании аси, но хотелось бы изменить эту ситуацию...

----------


## senyak

Хм... может быть это как-то связано с провайдером? Ну допустим он так плохо защищен, что можно перехватить траф. Есть, кстати, программа для перехвата сообщений аси

----------


## MariFK

senyak, провайдер у меня по идее хорошо защищен. Во всяком случае это крупная сеть по всей Украине, обслуживает телефонная компания "Оптима"...
А что это за программа для перехвата сообщений? Вообще защититься не реально?

----------


## senyak

Ну она придназначена для локальных сетей. ICQ Snifer (как-то так) называется. Но если она и перехватывает сообщения, то я незнаю как

----------


## MariFK

Понятно, спасибо!
Но у меня это точно не локальный перехват. С локальным я бы еще смирилась, а тут намеренно именно меня контролируют... Человек который перехватывает мою переписку вообще даже не в одной стране со мной находится(((

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Понятно, спасибо!
> Но у меня это точно не локальный перехват. С локальным я бы еще смирилась, а тут намеренно именно меня контролируют... Человек который перехватывает мою переписку вообще даже не в одной стране со мной находится(((


Если как вы говорите Вас контролируют из другой страны ... то есть несколько вопросов... на основании которых можно сделать вывод есть ли реальный контроль или его нет и на вас попросту нагнали страха! ну и конечно есть на них некоторые варианты ответов.

1. кому и зачем это нужно?

ответ:1 Вы работаете в филиале международной компании которая имеет представительства в разных странах мира, соответственно контролирует работодатель!
ответ:2 Частное лицо, мотивы которого не ясны и вариантов может быть несколько от самоутверждения до получения финансовой выгоды, в любом случае это можно охарактеризовать как уголовно наказуемое!

2 какой компьютер контролируется, рабочий или домашний?

ответ:1 Если рабочий компьютер контролируется работодателем то это вполне законно 99% что вы подписывали документ о неразглашении коммерческой тайны! В данном случае вы не имеете права вести личную переписку на служебном компьютере, а если ведете то будте готовы что она может читаться. И в случае возникновения каких либо спорных ситуаций с работодателем может быть использована против вас в суде.

ответ:2 Если домашний компьютер контролируется работодателем, то это не законно, за исключение особо оговоренных условий в контракте. Если в контракте нет таких пунктов то это не законно!

3 Если контроль осуществляется частным лицом то какие меры были приняты для того чтоб от такого контроля избавиться?

ответ:1 Ни каких мер не применялось, если бы применялись  то данного вопроса просто не было бы!  :Wink: 
ответ:2 В данном случае если это реально есть то у вас на компьютере в наличии вредоносное ПО и вы должны обратится в раздел "Помогите"

4 Силовые структуры... емеют все технические возможности для перехвата трафика и любой ИСП может слушатся без предупреждения в соответствии с законом РФ! 

ответ:1  Если попали в поле деятельности данных структур то с этим вы уже ни чего не сделаете! 

Так что Вам сюда !  :Wink: 
http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46

----------


## senyak

А может просто какой-то перехватчик, типо кейлогера. Ну может есть такие зверьки. Программы точно есть

----------


## Vinni

> Если рабочий компьютер контролируется работодателем то это вполне законно 99% что вы подписывали документ о неразглашении коммерческой тайны! В данном случае вы не имеете права вести личную переписку на служебном компьютере, а если ведете то будте готовы что она может читаться. И в случае возникновения каких либо спорных ситуаций с работодателем может быть использована против вас в суде.


Это ОЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШОЕ заблуждение. Я про "право" работодателя читать личную переписку работника. Это нарушение конституционного права гражданина на тайну связи и оно не может быть отменено ни трудовым договором ни чем подобным - такие положения будут признаны судом ничтожными (то есть я могу с полным спокойствием подписать такой контракт и через 1 секунду забить болт на пункт о праве работодателя читать мою личную почту). Аналогично и отказ (в т.ч. и письменный) гражданина от этого права. Максимум что можно, это получить письменное согласие гражданина на ознакомление с КОНКРЕТНЫМИ ЭКЗЕМПЛЯРАМИ переписки.

Попытка притащить в суд ТАКИЕ доказательства в нормальном государстве переместит притащившего по ту сторону решётки.

Работодатель имеет право хранить архивы служебной переписки, вести её количественный учёт, но читать личную переписку - нет! Работодатель может предъявить сотруднику претензии и т.п., но для этого он должен подать на него в суд и уже в этом порядке следствие должно изъять доказательства (архивы почты) и т.д.

Кроме того, осознайте разницу в наказаниях:
Ответственность работника за нарушение труд.договора (использование служебного ПК в личных целях) - это гражданский иск работодателя к работнику
Ответственность работодателя (нарушение закона о тайне связи) - точно не уверен, но вроде уголовное дело.

http://bajki.narod.ru/zi-ts.html
http://bajki.narod.ru/ethics.html
Квалификация автор этих статей (Федотов Н.Н., http://www.internet-law.ru/forum/ind...ofile;user=fnn,http://www.internet-law.ru/forum/index.htm) лично у меня сомнений не вызывает.

----------


## Rene-gad

Никто без санкции прокуратуры не имеет права читать чужую личную переписку - работодатель в том числе. Работодатель имеет право запретить ведение личной переписки с производственного ПК, но это уже другой разговор.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Vinni, Вы не совсем внимательно прочли мой пост! И забыли учесть небольшой фактор, такой как "гос тайна" и то что это контролируется соответствующими и вполне компетентными органами, так как бывает разный работодатель :Wink:  Вы будете спорить что ФСБ,ГРУ России не имеет права читать переписку и перехватывать трафик и слушать любые разговоры? Имеет и на законном основании, причем ни кого не уведомляя! Так же есть такое понятие как коммерческая тайна и ее охрана. Составленные опытным юристом договор и другие бумаги подписываемые работником в соответствии с режимом работы данного предприятия!
Rene-gad я имеенно это и имел в виду - "Работодатель имеет право запретить ведение личной переписки с производственного ПК" Как технически реализуется способы борьбы с утечками информации это уже несколько другой вопрос...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vinni

*Jolly Rojer*
_И забыли учесть небольшой фактор, такой как "гос тайна"_
Это оказывается я забыл? Какие ещё "козыри в рукаве"? Про гос.тайну речь не шла.

_Вы будете спорить что ФСБ,ГРУ России не имеет права читать переписку и перехватывать трафик и слушать любые разговоры? Имеет и на законном основании, причем ни кого не уведомляя!_
Нет, спорить не буду. Ибо уверен, что *не имеет права, кроме как по закону!* А по закону нужна санкция не то суда, не то прокурора.

_"Работодатель имеет право запретить ведение личной переписки с производственного ПК" Как технически реализуется способы борьбы с утечками информации это уже несколько другой вопрос..._
Да, запретить имеет право. И принять меры для невозможности ведения личной переписки имеет право. Но читать не имеет. То есть меры типа "вот мы прочитали и увидели, что ты нарушаешь" ведут под статью.

Ладно, лень дальше оффтопить

----------


## Rene-gad

@Vinni
FYI



> 10.....Запрещено писать сообщение полностью цветом или шрифтом, отличным от настроек по умолчанию.





> То есть меры типа "вот мы прочитали и увидели, что ты нарушаешь" ведут под статью.


Меры типа 


> Мы установили, что XYZ ведет несмотря на запрет личную переписку


 ведут исключительно к нехорошим последствиям для XYZ  :Smiley:

----------


## Vinni

> Меры типа  "Мы установили, что XYZ ведет несмотря на запрет личную переписку" ведут исключительно к нехорошим последствиям для XYZ


Я же уже всё сказал, на эту тему, Вы не читаете? Для XYZ это гражданский иск. Для "предпринявшего меры", если эти меры были чтением личной переписки - уголовка. Сравнили? Вас устраивает? Тогда читайте и пишите докладную начальству - "Я, ABC, в целях пресечения нарушения трудового договора со стороны XYZ, прочитал его почтовую переписку и обнаружил:...", для острастки рекомендую заверить у нотариуса. Результаты сюда сообщите? Судя по нероссийскому значению поля "откуда", предположу, что адвокат XYZ хорошо "поимеет" Вашего работодателя или работодатель открестится и "сольёт" это дело в уголовку.

Мелким шрифтом я в меру своих художественных способностей постарался показать оффтоп-ность сообщения. Но раз всё нельзя, не буду.

----------


## MariFK

> Если как вы говорите Вас контролируют из другой страны ... то есть несколько вопросов... на основании которых можно сделать вывод есть ли реальный контроль или его нет и на вас попросту нагнали страха! ну и конечно есть на них некоторые варианты ответов.
> 
> 1. кому и зачем это нужно?
> 
> ответ:1 Вы работаете в филиале международной компании которая имеет представительства в разных странах мира, соответственно контролирует работодатель!
> ответ:2 Частное лицо, мотивы которого не ясны и вариантов может быть несколько от самоутверждения до получения финансовой выгоды, в любом случае это можно охарактеризовать как уголовно наказуемое!
> 
> 2 какой компьютер контролируется, рабочий или домашний?
> 
> ...


 
1 ответ: Не знаю, кого попросили об этой услуге. Но заинтересовано в этом именно частное лицо. Причина банальна, человек хочет знать все, даже то, что говорят не ему...

2 ответ: Комп домашний.

3 ответ: На сколько я понимаю, хоть и не сильно в этом разбираюсь, на комп они не проникли. У меня стоит фервол и антивирус, дополнительно каждый день я делаю проверку с помощью AVZ. По идее без моего согласия программы не получают сетевой доступ и если файл какой-то изменяется, я тоже должна подтвердить. 
Так же, отключила все службы в системе с помощью которых обычно осуществляется удаленный доступ.
Довольно часто сношу систему, на всякий случай, и снова ставлю...

4 ответ: Скорее всего именно с помощью силовых структур и идет контроль за моей перепиской. У этого человека есть прямой доступ к тем, кто в этом может осуществить помошь...(((

В том что мой трафик каким-то образом перехватывается, я уверена уже на 100%. Потому как моя переписка в идеальном виде лежит у того, кому она не адресована...

----------


## SDA

Только Ваш провайдер может перехватить трафик в таких условиях (правда для этого его должны попросить соответствующие органы с судебной санкцией) или шпион локально проникающий на Ваш компьютор  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Это ОЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШОЕ заблуждение. Я про "право" работодателя читать личную переписку работника. Это нарушение конституционного права гражданина на тайну связи и оно не может быть отменено ни трудовым договором ни чем подобным - такие положения будут признаны судом ничтожными (то есть я могу с полным спокойствием подписать такой контракт и через 1 секунду забить болт на пункт о праве работодателя читать мою личную почту). Аналогично и отказ (в т.ч. и письменный) гражданина от этого права. Максимум что можно, это получить письменное согласие гражданина на ознакомление с КОНКРЕТНЫМИ ЭКЗЕМПЛЯРАМИ переписки..


Там, где начинается корпорация, заканчивается конституция  :Smiley: 
Все на самом деле очень просто:
1. Корпоративную почту (переписку в чате, хождение по Инет и т.п.) работодатель может контролировать как угодно и карать за это юзера, аналогично можно слушать рабочий телефон или вести историю звонков. Делается все просто:
1.1  юзер подписывает положение о коммерческой тайне конторы (для краткости ПКТ). Там сказано много всего, и в частности дается право фирме считать КТ все, что она пожелает - за исключением информации, которая публично доступна согласно закону или желанию фирмы
1.2 На основании ПКТ делается положение о защите информации. В нем расписано, что можно и нельзя - и там прописывается, что компьютер на рабочем месте разрешено применять только для решения производственных задач и ни для чего более, почту разрешается применять исключительно для деловой переписки и ни для чего более, в Инет разрешается ходить только по производственным целям, и о том, что ему запрещено использовать любые почтовые ящики с рабочего ПК, кроме корпоративного. Аналогично с телефоном. И юзер предупреждается, что все это под контролем и за нарушение последует наказание. Юзер проходит инструктаж, и расписывается. В нашей конторе расписывается дважды или трижды - под тем, что ознакомлен, и отдельно в заявках на Инет и почту - там есть позиция тип "ознакомлен, предупрежден, обязуюсь ..."
1.3 Дополнительно (для тех, кто в танке  :Smiley:  ) выпускается приказ о целевом использовании электронной почты и Инет, ссылающийся на документы п.п. 1 и 2 и доводимый под роспись (приказ короткий - на 1 лист, а те документы длинные и многие их не читают)
Побочное следствие - любой компьютер может быть досмотрен, любой документ на нем может быть прочитан т.п. И все - ни один закон после этого не запретит работодателю мониторить что угодно. А за попытку со стороны юзера защититься от этого будет одно из двух - или запароленный обмен заблокируется автоматом, или отловится админами и юзер будет объясняться с СБ. Это жестоко, но иначе в большой сети установится полный бардак
2. По поводу провайдера - стоит почитать договор с ним (если он вообще есть) - провайдер не берет на себя ответственность ! Т.е. трафик может перехватываться в его сети, до него, после него и т.п. - и он не отвечает за это. Особенно смешно это выглядит в ман-сетях... где нередко перехватывать трафик можно вообще без проблем

----------


## MariFK

> Только Ваш провайдер может перехватить трафик в таких условиях (правда для этого его должны попросить соответствующие органы с судебной санкцией) или шпион локально проникающий на Ваш компьютор


Мда... не весело(((
Очень сомневаюсь в судебном решении, хотя как знать, люди из верхов могут и такое устроить...
А шпион, локально проникающий на комп в каком смысле? Просто дома кроме меня никто и никогда не прикасается к компу. Кроме родителей никто в квартире не бывает...

----------


## SDA

> Мда... не весело(((
> Очень сомневаюсь в судебном решении, хотя как знать, люди из верхов могут и такое устроить...
> А шпион, локально проникающий на комп в каком смысле? Просто дома кроме меня никто и никогда не прикасается к компу. Кроме родителей никто в квартире не бывает...


В смысле шутка, а если серьезно, то остается только Ваш провайдер, к которому подключен домашний комп. То что, написал  выше Олег, касается Вашей рабочей( корпоративной сети), где Вы видны, как на ладони, но если речь идет о домашнем (что вы и писали), то Ваша переписка на рабочем столе работодателя добывается только через "домашнего провайдера", вряд ли СБ или кто, Вам виднее, будет удаленно ставить на Ваш домашний комп троян или забросит в Вашу сеть снифер. Но такую информацию провайдер выдает только правоохранительным органам. Не хочу Вас пугать, но с Ваших же слов я дал вполне реальную картину. Буду только рад, если неправильно понял и ошибаюсь.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Абсолютно согласен с Олегом! Просто часть народа посещаюших наш форум видимо насмотревшись американских фильмов про торжество их судебной системы, попыталось переложить то что показывают в фильмах на жизнь и минталитет России. А Вам MariFK я бы всетки порекомендовал бы выполнить правила и прямиком в раздел помогите. Как Вы сказали что переодически сносите систему, только смысл ее переставлять если дистрибутив может содержать необходимое для злоумышленника вредоносное ПО. Хотя в принципе к компу можно подключится и при наличии файрвола,многое зависит и от того как он настроен, что может несколько осложнить задачу атакующему. В принципе перехват трафика в домашних сетях дело достаточно простое, и соответственно этим могут грешить доморощенные хакеры. MariFK не уверен я что вы заслуживаете такого внимания у компетентных органов, мало ли где у меня знакомые есть и в какие кабинеты я вхожу  :Wink:  но это ровным счетом не говорит о том что мне ктото будет помогать перехватывать трафик для меня или я буду перехватывать трафик для кого то! Ну а если конечно у вас есть 100% информация о том, что весь ваш трафик перехватывается то в данном случае Вам необходимо обратится в милицию. Во всяком случае это поможет поставить точку в данном вопросе.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Мда... не весело(((
> Очень сомневаюсь в судебном решении, хотя как знать, люди из верхов могут и такое устроить...
> А шпион, локально проникающий на комп в каком смысле? Просто дома кроме меня никто и никогда не прикасается к компу. Кроме родителей никто в квартире не бывает...


1. Локально - в плане установленный кем-то локально (т.е. не из Инет через эксплоит и не через атаку по сети, и именно физически на компьютер, с флешки например или с CD). Для этого необязательно кому-то проникать в квартиру - достаточно подсунуть трояна под видом чего угодно, например игрушки или скринсейвера (вспоминаю пример - детенок одного моего знакомого, домашняя сеть, соседи-"кулхацкеры" спрашивают его - "а ты хочешь стать хакером ?", ответ "конечно да". Ну говорят, тогда тебе нужен инструментарий хацкера - и вручили ему комплект пинча + бекдура, которые он сдуру запустил ...);
2. Есть 100% уверенность в том, что именно идет перехват почты ? Дело в том, что мой опыт работы с юзерами + курс прикладной психологии, который прочитали за непонятной надобностью нашему потоку в институте позволяет заключить с довольно высокой вероятностью, что это впечатление. Т.е. перехвата на самом деле нет, но некий "кулхацкер" пытается убедить в обратном. Тут вопрос социальной инженерии, не более того;
3. Кто провайдер и как ПК выходит в Инет ? (xDSL модем, обычный модем, Ethernet до оборудования провайдера в доме, что-то типа ман-сети, спатник, мобильник и т.п.) ? Если скажем xDSL модем или Ethernet до оборудования провайдера в доме, то перехватить пакеты сравнительно сложно. Если некая внутридомовая сеть или что-то подобное, то там может твориться что угодно и перехват вполне возможен
4. На компьютере точно нет троянов ? заданы ли пароли для учетной записи админа и пользователя ? Есть ли Firewall и антивиурс ? Нередко имееет место не слежение за трафиком, а более банальные вещи - работа под админом, причем без пароля на учетной записи и отсутствие Firewall. В этом случае можно получить полный доступ к дискам компьютера и его реестру, и творить что угодно. Подобное "кулхацкерство" процветает в большом масштабе

----------


## pig

Уточнение: в исходном сообщении (BTW, а не отделить ли это в особую тему? MailRuAgent тут вроде бы и ни при чём) - так вот, в исходном сообщении от MariFK говорится о переписке через QIP. Это, во-первых, не вполне почта, а во-вторых, завязка на серверы AOL.

----------

